# Manzate on paphs and phrags



## limuhead (Jul 16, 2013)

I was doing some research on fungicides and was wondering if anyone here has used Manzate on their plants. The results I found suggested 1.5 to 3 teaspoons for gallon for orchids. What do you folks think? I would appreciate any feedback...
Thanks, Fred


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 16, 2013)

Manzate (Dupont)is the commercial name of Mancozeb sold under the name Dithane by Dow AgroScience. It is a dithiocarbamate of Manganese and Zinc. I use it from time to time (as a preventive fungicide) on my orchids at a dose of 2 gr/L. It is a wettable powder so it remain white spots on the leaves after treatment.


----------



## ALToronto (Jul 16, 2013)

Aren't carbamates neurotoxic?


----------



## limuhead (Jul 16, 2013)

Manzate, sold at the same Ag supply place where I get supplies is about 2/3 the price of Dithane; exact same chemical composition...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2013)

use it often as a drench or mix as a topical paste for spot application


----------



## DavidCampen (Jul 17, 2013)

ALToronto said:


> Aren't carbamates neurotoxic?


Neurotoxic in what way? There are carbamates like methiocarb and carbaryl that are cholinesterase inhibitors but mancozeb is not. Exposure to mancozeb, zineb and many other fungicides and pesticides has been associated with an increased likelyhood of Parkinson's disease. You should wear a good half-face cartridge respirator when applying any of these.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2013)

ALToronto said:


> Aren't carbamates neurotoxic?


Where's your sense of adventure!?


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2013)

limu, have you tried Cleary's 3336? It's a drench systemic and you won't
have to spray it all over the place.


----------



## limuhead (Jul 18, 2013)

abax said:


> limu, have you tried Cleary's 3336? It's a drench systemic and you won't
> have to spray it all over the place.



Thanks abax, I will have to try that; heard some good things about it...


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2013)

The last time I ordered OFE International had it, limu.

*bless your heart. You make a old English prof. happy. You know how to
use a semicolon properly.


----------

